# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  schienes Gedanken zum Hausbau

## schiene

Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Ideen für unseren Hausbau.Ist zwar noch genügend Zeit bis dahin aber man macht sich ja so seine Gedanken wie es aussehen sollte.
Die Größe sollte zw.120-180 m² sein.
Dieses Haus könnte mir gefallen.Der Hauptausschlagpunkt sind die großen Terrasse am Haus.
http://www.thai-land-house.com/B221A.html
Meinungen,Tips,Infos,Vorschläge sind willkommen.

----------


## Enrico

Hübsches Häuschen, aber denke mal 100 m² reichen, Somlak brauch nur ne kleine Küche   ::

----------


## odd

Ehrlich gesagt ist es ziemlich schwierig einem etwas zu Raten.
Habe schon manchen Häuser für 2-5 Mio Baht bauen sehen, letztendlich hatte er nur noch Erinnerungsbilder.
Oftmals geht der Häuslebauer mit einer Idee nach LOS, dort stellt sich heraus, dass niemand in der Lage ist diesen Wunsch nach zu fertigen.   ::  

Ich würde den Wohnraum auf nur das Nötigste beschränken. 100 qm sind vollkommen ausreichend. Das Leben der Thais oder der in Thailand lebenden Ausländer findet fast ausschliesslich ausserhalb dem Home statt, warum eine Burg? Dient letztendlich nur der Show und ich schätze Dich eher bodenständig ein.

----------


## schiene

Mit der Größe des Baues gebe ich euch natürlich vollkommen recht.Wert lege ich auf eine große überdachte Terasse.

----------


## odd

Was mir persönlich gefällt, wäre eher der überdachte Keller.   

Nee ein Haus auf Stelzen finde ich optimal; nur bei Regenzeit würde ich das Inventar eine Etage höher verlagern.

----------


## Greenhorn

Unsortiert ein paar Gedanken von mir:
Ich werde *nicht* zwei-geschossig bauen. (Treppen, Hitze steigt nach oben, ..). An dem Beispielshaus wuerde mich stoeren, es gibt lediglich eine Treppe im "aeusseren" Bereich. Im inneren/geschlossenen Bereich kann man sich auch anders gekleidet bewegen, ......
Das Haus hat zuviele Fenster, ungeschuetzt, ....
Die Praxis wird zeigen, da braucht man jede Menge Vorhaenge, die (teuer und) *den ganzen Tag zu sind*. Ausserdem (bitte bei den Nachbarn umschauen) sind die meist ganz schnell mit Planen und Rollos zugehaengt.
Meine Grundidee sieht bis jetzt so aus"
Eingeschossig; Innen(-Kern-)bereich mit Walmdach abgedeckt; im Giebel ein grosser Ventilator (mit Abdeckblech keine 2.000TB); Dampfsperre (z.B. Alu-Folie); 
Im Kernbereich ein groesseres Wohnzimmer und einige der sonstigen Raeume.
Dieser Kernblock wird *vollstaendig* umbaut mit einem abgeflachten Walmdach. Das Dach sollte sehr weit herunter gehen bzw. ueberstehen. 
In diesem "Umbau" wird folgendes untergebracht:
ueberdachte Anfahrt zur eigentlichen Haustuer, Garage (Car-Port;offen), Kueche, Gaeste-/Kinderzimmer, 2 Terassen (gegengesetzte Himmelsrichtungen), ...
Bei den Terassen, Garage, Anfahrt wird der Bodenbelag aus Klinkersteinen bestehen. Durch Berieselung entsteht Verdunstungskaelte. Von dort gehen ueberall im Bodenbereich moskitosichere Lueftungsschlitze *in* den Kernbereich. Von dort wird dann ueber (ebenfalls moskitosicher) Abluftgitter in der abgehaengten Decke die warme Luft vom Giebelventilator abgesaugt.
Richtige Fenster und Tueren werde ich auf das absolute Minimum zurueckfuehren. Die natuerliche Beleuchtung wird ueberwiegend durch Glasbausteine erfolgen.
Mit anderen Worten, ich werde mir einen beleuchteten Maulwurfsbunker bauen.
Als Fundament werde ich eine Bodenplatte giessen lassen, die den Kernbereich und Umbau in einem Stueck abdeckt. Alle Leitungen (auch Elektro, Telefon) werden ueber den Boden in das Haus gefuehrt.
p.s.: die eingeschossige Bauweise hat auch den Vorteil, man muss nicht soviel Rasen maehen und giessen.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ergaenzung:
War gerade auf meinem Grundstueck, 17,5 Minuten gearbeitet und schon fing es an zu regnen. Aufs Moped und zurueck, pittschnass und ...saukalt.
Nach der warmen Dusche und heissem Tee geht es mir wieder gut.
Aber ich sitze jetzt im Wohnzimmer. Auf eine der Aussenterassen habe ich bei Wind keinen Bock.
Also wichtig: weit ueberhaengende Daecher, was eigentlich eine zweigeschossige Bauweise ausschliesst.
Schaut man sich aber das Beispielhaus an, werden die oberen Terassen bei entsprechendem Wind trotz Dach nass werden. Das mit der Treppe scheint so, die steht auch teilweise im Freien.
Ich wollte in dieser Zeit auch nicht auf einen angenehmen "Kernbereich" verzichten. Ein grosses Wohnzimmer mit PC-Tisch oder extra "Arbeits"-Raum. Schlafzimmer und Kueche koennen mit hohen Einbauschraenken (!Termiten) klein gehalten werden.

Achtung, insbesondere Baeder mit warmen Wasser muessen eine gute Aussenentlueftung haben sonst auch hier Schimmel im Schlafzimmer.

Wer auf Badewanne verzichtet kann die Dusch/Toiletten-Raeume sehr klein halten. Wasserbehaelter fuer Schoepfdusche und "Rosettenspuelung" wird eigentlich nicht benoetigt. Ich werde einen eben- oder auch untererdischen Vorratsbehaelter ausserhalb des Hauses einbauen. Von dort wird das Haus ueber eine kleine Druckerhoehungspumpe versorgt. Das sorgt dann auch fuer saubere Reinigung durch die Handbrause an der Toilettenschuessel.
Abhaengig von der Wohnlage sollte man auch hierfuer eine Notstromversorgung haben.

.....
 ::

----------


## schiene

ja,das mit dem Bade/Toilettenraum ist oftmals ein großes Problem wenn nicht genügend Lüftung vorhanden ist.Ein Fenster sollte auf jeden Fall mit eingebaut werden um Schimmelbildung zu vermeiden und auch nicht durch menschl.Gase brechreize zu bekommen  ::

----------


## pit

Also was ich ehrlich nicht verstehen kann, ist der Hang zu einer gigantischen Terasse in Thailand! Macht den Bau nur teuer und ist eigentlich in meinen Augen nicht notwendig!

Wenn ich das Bestreben habe, mich überwiegend auf einer Terasse aufzuhalten (Himmelsrichtung sei jetzt mal dahingestellt), warum brauche ich dann ein Haus mit 100 qm oder mehr? Klar, ein Platz, an dem ich außen sitzen kann, ohne dauernd die Sonne auf dem Schädel zu haben, ist ne tolle Sache. 

Warum will man draussen sitzen? 
A) Ich möchte immer die schöne Einfahrt zu meiner Garage bewundern, 
B) Ich will immer in der Natur sein, brauche lediglich einen Platz zum Schlafen! 
C) Egal, das Haus muss lediglich teuer sein!

Ich habe mit meinem Haus in Bangkok die Möglichkeit draussen zu sitzen, oder drinnen. Ich bin eher drinnen! Die Klimaanlage ist der Knackpunkt. Gehe eigentlich nur nach draußen, um mal zu Rauchen. Die Füße ausstrecken und sagen: Ach was fühl ich mich jetzt wohl, nein, das kann ich auch innen!

Sollte man etwas grillen möchten, das geht auch in der Thai - Küchenecke, die ein Haus, wenn die Frau am Plan mitgearbeitet hat, auch hat! Wir können drinnen grillen, ohne Probleme zu haben! Der Abzug muss einfach passen!

Das Leben auf der Terrasse / dem Balkong hat man einfach von Deutschland mitgebracht und möchte es in einem Land, das durchschnittlich wärmer ist, weiter ausleben. Nun, wem es Spass macht, immer zu!

 ::

----------


## schiene

@Pit
Ich sitze lieber im Freien auf einer Terasse  als in geschlossen Räumen.
Ist doch viel schöne drausen zu sitzen und von da aus in den Pool zu hüpfen.

----------


## Erich

> ja,das mit dem Bade/Toilettenraum ist oftmals ein großes Problem wenn nicht genügend Lüftung vorhanden ist.Ein Fenster sollte auf jeden Fall mit eingebaut werden um Schimmelbildung zu vermeiden und auch nicht durch menschl.Gase brechreize zu bekommen


Hör bloß uff, wird mir jetzt noch übel: wir haben voriges Jahr eine Nacht in so einem Haus gepennt (Hat mal Falang gebaut, glaube ein Däne, lebt aber nicht mehr).
Sehr nette Leute, haben uns spätabends ne lange Fahrt zum Hotel gespart, extra Schlafzimmer geräumt...

Haus nicht zu groß, sehr schön, also nicht überzogen ausstaffiert, blitzsauber, alles prima.... wenn im Bad ein Fenster gewesen wäre zum aufmachen - waren aber nur Glasbausteine in die Wand gesetzt  ::  

Da rein, hats bei mir schon "angehoben" und Lek, damals schwanger und hatte eh mit uag zu tun - nunja.

----------


## pit

> @Pit
> .... Ist doch viel schöne drausen zu sitzen und von da aus in den Pool zu hüpfen.


Schiene, das lasse ich als Argument natürlich gelten. Den Luxus eines Pools kann ich mir in Bangkok leider nicht erlauben. Obwohl, ich müßte mal prüfen, ob man die Soi halb aufgraben könnte...  ::  Dann hätte ich wohl das Problem, wo ich dann das Auto parke.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Pool? 
Also wenn ich den Haupteingang zu mauere' und das Tor vor dem 2. Car-Port, habe ich z.Z. ("heftigste" Regenzeit) in Minuten einen 800 m[sup:80lvdm0w]2[/sup:80lvdm0w]grossen Pool, allerdings ist da dann mein Wohnzimmer mit drin.
Wer ganz in Thailand leben will, muss sich je nach Region, auch auf 3-7 Monate Regenzeit einstellen. Auch beim Hausbau. Neben Regen, der oft auch waagerecht durch alle Ritzen blaest wird es auch "frisch" bis "richtig kalt". In hoeheren Lagen dann auch "saukalt".
Dann ist man froh, wenn man auch einen angenehmen "Kernbereich" hat.
Bei der Ausgangsfrage zu diesem Haus:
http://www.thai-land-house.com/B221A.html
ist ganz klar die Aussentreppe (steht voll im Regen) und die sehr knappe Ueberdachung , insbesondere bei den Terassen, verbesserungsbeduerftig.



> ja,das mit dem Bade/Toilettenraum ist oftmals ein großes Problem wenn nicht genügend Lüftung vorhanden ist.Ein Fenster sollte auf jeden Fall mit eingebaut werden um Schimmelbildung zu vermeiden .....


Also schau dir mal die Toilette in dem Schlafzimmer an. Das ist nur eine ganz kleine, sehr hoch liegende Luke. Wenn ueberhaupt zu oeffnen, duerften insbesondere kleinere Personen damit Probleme haben. Habe mir deshalb (meine Frau und meine Kinder gehoeren auch zu den "kleineren Personen") jetzt einen Ventilator in die Scheibe einbauen lassen, der mit dem Licht geschaltet wird.



> ....und auch nicht durch menschl.Gase brechreize zu bekommen


Wenn das mit den Gasen in zu engen Raeumen zu schlimm wird, sollte man Hinweisschilder mit "rauchen ist lebensgefaehrlich: Explosionsgefahr" anbringen.  ::  
Fuer einen Pool sollte man vielleicht eine (seitlich offene) Ueberdachung mit einplanen.

----------


## schiene

Also eins steht für mich 100%  schon fest.In unser Haus werden mind.2 Toiletten eingebaut.Sollten wir Erddgeschoss und noch einen 1. Stock bauen dann kommen 2 ins EG und eine in den 1.

----------


## Didi-K

> ...dann kommen 2 ins EG und eine in den 1.


2 Klos ist ok, aber gleich 3 ... hast du Angst, dass bei euch die große Schei..erei ausbricht?   ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...dann kommen 2 ins EG und eine in den 1.
> 
> 
> 2 Klos ist ok, aber gleich 3 ... hast du Angst, dass bei euch die große Schei..erei ausbricht?


für mich gibts nix schlimmeres in Thailand als eine besetzte Toilette.Wenn dann vielleicht noch Besuch da ist......
Neee,dann lieber ne Reserve.Außerdem bin ich ein bequemer Mensch und wenn man mit einem Obergeschoss baut will ich auch da oben ne Toilette.Aber jeder hat halt seine Macke  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Didi-K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...


... ja, dann denke aber dran, dass die einzige Treppe in *deinem* Beispel-Haus nicht ueberdacht ist, wenn dann in der Regenzeit im falschem Stockwerk belegt ist und fuer den "Wechsel" kein Regenschirm zu finden ist,  kann das schon mal in die Hose gehen, ...auf jeden fall hat so ein Stress nichts mehr mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun.  ::  
Ach so, ... in den Toiletten natuerlich Zeitungshalter und Aschenbecher nicht vergessen.
Wuerde mir auch als "stille" Reserve noch so was  gleich neben den Pool bauen lassen.

----------


## Greenhorn

Was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, was wuerde das "Muster"-Haus unter diesem Link:http://www.thai-land-house.com/B221A.html
.. denn kosten, wenn man das bauen liese?
*Special price until July 31. 30% off listed price*  639$
Sind das Quadratmeterpreise? Wenn ja, waeren das ja rund 4,5 Mio TB, ohne Grundstueck, Aussenmauer, Zufahrt, Garagen, ......  ::  
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ greenhorn

Werden die baupläne sein, welche soviel kosten. (? 20 000 THB)

Denn...._Due to variations and quality of materials used, location of property and quality of workmanship desired, we can not give estimates of building costs._

TW

----------


## Greenhorn

> @ greenhorn
> 
> Werden die baupläne sein, welche soviel kosten. (? 20 000 THB)
> 
> Denn...._Due to variations and quality of materials used, location of property and quality of workmanship desired, we can not give estimates of building costs._
> 
> TW


Danke!
Wie heisst es so schoen:"wer lesen kann, war schon immer im Vorteil". Arbeite dran!
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe mich hier im alten Haus noch mal umgeschaut. Das Haus wurde vor etwa 3 Jahren nicht mit der besten, aber einer guten Farbe gestrichen.
[img_l:1ggccdac]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00530.jpg[/img_l:1ggccdac]Die Kueche und das 3. Schlafzimmer wurden spaeter als Flachbau angebaut. Denke eine Regenrinne wuerde schon viel Schaden abwenden.
Das Flachdach an sich, wurde mit diesen fertigen Betonschalelementen eingeschalt und dann ueberbetoniert. Es ist nicht dicht. Hoert man regelmaessig, dass es bei Flachdaechern Probleme gibt. Hatte schon mal mit Teer nachgestrichen, gibt aber immer wieder neue Stellen (?Fundament?).
[br:1ggccdac][/br:1ggccdac]
[img_l:1ggccdac]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00533.jpg[/img_l:1ggccdac]Thais lieben Vorspruenge, Anbauten, Einbuchtungen, ..... Gerade, quadratisch (in dem Fall preisguenstig) ist bei den Thais nicht "in". Oft verursachen solche Erker, durch die Saeulen-Skelettbauweise innen "tote Ecken" hinter den dickeren Saeulen, ....
Insgesamt wird dann meist am Dachueberstand gespart. Dieser ist meiner Ansicht nach auch fuer die Hitzeabwehr sehr wichtig, aber auch fuer die Erhaltung der Mauer.
Auch hier wuerde eine Regenrinne viel beheben.
Viele Thais lassen jetzt schon die ganze Aussenflaeche "Plaetten", natuerlich entsprechend teuer (und etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig), aber spaetestens beim 3. Anstrich (6-20 Jahre) rechnet sich das. Ich habe vor, unten einen Sockel von etwa 80 cm zu plaetten.
Ansonsten gibt es ein quadratisches Haus, (ohne Erker, ....) mit weit ueberhaengendem Dach.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Der Dachüberhang ist schon wichtig, auch bei Regen muss man mal um die Hütte, und das wenns geht die ersten 5m ohne klatsch nass zu sein. Noch wichtiger, es plädert nicht so durch die Fenster, ich sitze gern wenn es richtig gewittert am Fenster und schaue welchen Baum es wieder trifft.   ::  

Aber, vor allen, die Wand wird es danken, noch besonderer der Anstrich  ::

----------


## marrai

Macht den diese Firma nur Baupläne,oder bauen die auch die Häuser? Ja was dieses Haus so kostet würde mich auch Interesieren?

----------


## marrai

Kann das nicht mal wer recherchieren,mich würde auch interessieren was so ein haus kosten würde.

----------


## Erich

Wenig Zeit zum langen suchen, aber hat mal jemand auf der Pläne-Seite irgendwelche (ein) Fotos von fertiggestellten Häusern gefunden? Macht man ja normalerweise ganz gerne. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß  ::

----------


## marrai

Hallo
Ja auch gute Idee. Könnten ja mal einen thread aufmachen von solchen Häusern. Zeichnungen gibt es ja viele aber auch Häuser? ::  
Was ich auch öffters bemerke und nich verstehe ist, das  viele Farangs auf so einfache thaihäuser stehen. Ich hab hier im Netz noch nicht einen kennengelern der ein modernes Haus so wie man sie auch mieten kann also mit pool und spitzdach zb. baut.Noch keinen. Dabei sind auch die nicht sooooo teurer. hm vieleicht wel die meisten eine thai Frau haben ::  und die das wollen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich hab meine/unsere Bude 1996/97 selbst entworfen, gezeichnet und die Bauaufsicht geführt
ca. 200 qm auf eineinhalb Ebenen, ziemlich westlich, alles aus Stein und alle Böden gefliesst
mit Balkon, Terasse und  Garten in Udon Thani - Stadt, allerdings kein Pool...
...lohnt nicht da wir nicht so oft dort sind

der Traum dort zu wohnen erledigte sich als meine Tochter hier in D. vor 10 Jahren eingeschult wurde
und ehrlich gesagt : ich bin nicht all zu böse darüber

----------


## chauat

Wir haben ca. 110m² Wohnfläche + 9m² Terrasse. Beim Rohbau konnte ich mich nicht immer durchsetzten mit dem was ich für gut halte, aber alles im allen ist es gut geworden. Es ist halt ein Standart Thaihaus (Beton & Gebrannte Steine) auf Stelzen. 
Aber ab jetzt wird es genau so gemacht wie meine Frau und Ich es wollen! Sprich die Küche baue ich selber, ist bis auf die Oberschränke fertig. 
Das Bad muss noch mal nachgearbeitet werden. Sollte jetzt schnell gehen da es einen Homepro markt in meiner nähe gibt. So muss ich die Sachen nicht wie bei der Küche in Krabi kaufen was 3h fahrt bedeutet. 
Aber Aktuell ist das Carport in Arbeit. Es soll 6x9m groß werden + Rampe sind das mal ca. 140m³ erde die aufgeschüttet werden (wenn´s nicht regnet) und dann muss das ganze noch Eingefasst werden. Später noch ein Dach drauf und ich habe genug platz für die 2 Autos und auch zum Schrauben.  ::  
Ein Pool ist auch in Planung, werden wir aber erst Bauen wenn der Rest so ist wie wir es wollen! 
Ahh die Große Mauer kommt noch vor dem Pool. Verwechslungen mit anderen Bauwerken wie in China sind reiner Zufall!    ::  
Wir Bauen alles so wie wir Zeit und Geld haben, das ganze Haus wird am Ende (in ca. 2 Jahren) dann 50 bis 60.000 € gekostet haben. Mit Einrichtung und Aircon´s!!


Gruß aus Kirov   ::  
Martin

Ps: Ein Haus wird eh nie fertig, also kannste dir Zeit lassen!    ::

----------


## schiene

bei den derzeitigen"niedrigen" Temperaturen welche im Isaan herrschen überlege ich mir gerade ob es denn nicht sinnvoll wäre im Haus einen Kamin mit einzubauen.
Gibts diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen von jemanden??

----------


## Erich

Auf die Idee scheinen schon andere gekommen zu sein (hab ich öfters gesehen aber nur das eine Bild gefunden):



Als Alternative einfach die Aircon umgekehrt einbauen - also das Außenteil nach Innen, dann heizt sie   ::

----------


## schiene

das Haus auf dem Bild schaut irgendwie schnucklig aus.
Ist das komplett mit Holz verkleidet?

----------


## schiene

Im allgemeinen sind die Thais ja relativ klein und daher sind meist Waschbecken,Küchenarbeitsfläschen u.a. für unsere Verhältnisse auch niedrig gebaut.
Ich bin z.b.1,93m und das bedeutet z.b. an den Waschbecken ein ständig gebückte Haltung.Wer für sich ein Haus in Thailand bauen lässt sollte daher darauf achten das
dies alles etwas höher gebaut wird (sollte man grösser sein).So ist der Rücken etwas entlastet und eine ständige schiefe Rückenhaltung wird vermieden.
In unserem Haus wurde beim Bau die Küchenarbeitsfläsche  zum Leidwesen meiner Frau welche nur 1,48 m groß ist für meine Körpergrösse eingebaut.
Oder war das eiskalte Berechnung damit sie eine Ausrede hat nix zu kochen  ::  :: 
Übrigens wurde dies von meinem Schwager welcher als Bauleiter tätig war von sich aus so arrangiert was auch mal entgegen vieler anderer Meinungen zeigt das sie sich
schon Gedanken machen und nicht wild darauf los bauen.
Für Somlak gibts dann eine Trittleiter damit sie an die Schränke kommt :cool:

----------

